# bis zu welcher Größe frisst Sonnenbarsch Kleinfische?



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem Teich momentan Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen und einige Goldfische. Nun überlege ich, einen einzelnen Sonnenbarsch einzusetzen, um einer übermässigen Vermehrung der Goldfische und Moderlieschen vorzubeugen. Ich weiß dass sich __ Sonnenbarsche vorwiegend von Insekten, Fischlaich usw. ernähren, hab aber auch mal gelesen dass sie auch Jung- bzw. __ Kleinfische fressen. Nun ist es so, dass meine Bitterlinge noch nicht besonders gross sind (ca. 5 cm), daher bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob diese nicht auch Opfer des Barsches werden würden, was mir nicht so gefallen würde...
Daher meine Frage: bis zu welcher Größe frisst ein Sonnenbarsch Kleinfsiche? Wären meine Bitterlinge und Moderlieschen gefährdet? Hat hier jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht?

MfG


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

hi
Habe zwar keinen ,doch es kommt ja auch drauf wie gross der __ Barsch ist    
Aber meine gelesen zu haben er frisst halt alles was ins Maul passt .Halt nen Barsch.hihi


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo Skalar,

Der gemeine Sonnenbarsch wird im normalen nicht grösser als ein __ Moderlieschen, nur dicker.
Nach langjährigen Erfahrungen in einem Baggersee konnte ich nicht feststellen, dass __ Sonnenbarsche kleine Fische fressen. Wir hatten sehr viele Sonnenbarsche im Baggersee(10000qm Wasser) und trotzdem ist die Brut zwischen den Barschen geschwommen. Es werden immer nur postings gemacht von Leuten die es "vom hören sagen" wissen. Es wäre mal schön, wenn jemand aus eigner Erfahrung posten würde.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

*...*

Hallo Roland,

nicht größer als ein __ Moderlieschen ? *räusper* ... da hab ich wohl die kleinen Exemplare erwischt ... meine 2 __ Sonnenbarsche räumen mächtig auf, letztes Jahr war Brut da, Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge, keine Ahnung, vielleicht auch __ Stichlinge (obwohl sie an die wegen den Stacheln am Rücken wohl nicht gehen werden).

Und nu iss nix mehr da an Brut (zumindest nich für mein Auge) und die zwei werden immer fetter


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

na denn Mahlzeit.  Bei uns ist ein __ Zwergwels drinn,bisher ist er aber selber noch ein Zwerg.Habe ich geschenkt bekommen ist ca 4 cm  gross.bis jetzt  
@ rweier
hast ja recht habe es auch nur gelesen,doch dachte fange mal an mit posten


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

@Marcus,

dies war nicht persönlich gemeint, nur eine gute Gelegenheit die Bemerkung für die Allgemeinheit zu machen, nix für ungut.
@Tommi,
unser Baggerweiher war/ist 500 m Luftlinie von den 4 grössten Atommeiler Frankreichs(Cattenom an der Mosel) entfernt, welche die Temperatur der Mosel um einige Grade wärmer macht und den Baggerweiher speist; Fakt ist die Fische wachsen schneller  und "unsere" __ Sonnenbarsche haben zu 95% eine Grösse von 10 cm aber sind 2 mal dicker als die Moserlieschen und lieben natürlich die Fischeier enorm. Vielleicht sind deine Gen manipuliert


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Das ist genau das selbe wie mit __ Döbel etc. ......

Es kommt auf die Gewohnheiten aus der "Jugend" der Fische und auf die Lebensweise der Vorfahren an!!
Was glaubt ihr wie so __ Sonnenbarsche beim Züchter "groß" gezogen werden???
Bestimmt nicht mit Fischlaich!!

Wenn der Fisch also schon immer kleintiere etc. gefressen hat wird er das auch weiterhin machen.


Und es gibt auch noch ein faktor von dem das abhängt:
Tiere sind nicht dumm,das wissen wir.Sie lernen sich auf das vorhandene Nahrungsspektrum einzustellen (ist viel Brut da ,werden sich die kleinen "Räuber" daran vergreifen ,ist aber der Teich von Insekten,Würmchen und Krebschen nur so überschwemmt ,werden sich die kleinen an dem "Zeug" vergreifen)

Noch hinzug kommt die "Qualität" und das "Preis-/leistungs-Verhältnis" der Nahrunsquelle.Je höher der Nährwert etc. ist desto eher wird diese Futterquelle angenommen.

Beim Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist bei den Fischen nicht der Teuro gemeint,sonder die effektivität der Energiezunahme durch die Nahrunsquelle / Kraft ( /Energie) -Verbrauch.

Ist also Brut leicht zu erbeuten wird der Sonnenbarsch diese Nahrunsquelle gerne annehmen.Fischlaich,Insekten,Krebschen etc. muss aber nicht erbeutet (gejagt) werden(was folglich energie verbraucht),sondern einfach nur eingesammelt,ist also genug davon vorhanden wird er sich das "rauben"(jagen) sparen....

Bitterlinge sind leicht hochrückig,dadurch sind sie bezüglich der Maulform des barsches nicht die ideale Beute für ihn,bei einem schlankem __ Moderlieschen kann ein __ Barsch schonmal auf eine nummer größer zurückgereifen,den die passt in das "noch" kleine Maul eines kleinen barsches ohne probleme.

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hi.

Nur mal nebenbei.
Das __ Sonnenbarsche nicht größer als ein __ Moderlieschen werden halt ich fürn Gerücht! Der Gemeine Sonnenbarsch (Lepomis gibbosus) oder auch Kürbiskernbarsch kann 20 cm groß werden in Einzelfällen sogar 30 cm (hab aber noch nie einen so großen gesehen)! Aber die 20 cm kann ich bestätigen und einer von meinen ist auch schon 15 cm.


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Ich hab mal einen fast 30 cm __ Barsch in einem Österreichischem See gesehn.Ein Flussbarsch war das aber nicht (da ja der durch seinen Hellen Rücken und die schwarzen Streifen unverwechselbar ist) und __ Sonnenbarsche kommen in dem See vor.Ich würde sagen das war ein prachtexemplar von Sonnenbarsch!!

Aber in österreich wurden ja auch noch andere Barschartigen aus Amerika eingeführt z.B. der __ Forellenbarsch und für den sind 30 cm körperlänge keine große leistung......

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Hi.

Meinst du vielleicht den Wörtersee? Denn da wurden ja Forellenbarsche, Schwarzbarsche und __ Sonnenbarsche ausgesetzt.


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

@Beelzebub:
Genau den mein ich!!

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2004)

Dann was bestimmt ein Schwarz- oder __ Forellenbarsch!




http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=2625


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

ich hab schon mal einen lebendigen sonnenbarsch von 30cm gesehen! mein angelgerätehändler hat den in ungarn gefangen und dann für sein aquarium mitgenommen!!
und meiner war auch ca 15cm groß!!


----------

